# Kaniabikes Twentyfour Small Custom - ein Aufbauthread



## Pan Tau (29. April 2013)

Guten Abend!

Im Juli 2011 habe ich ja das Pimp my Puky-Projekt hier im Forum dokumentiert und da der Besitzer eben dieses Puky nun ein größeres Bike benötigt, geht es wieder los... 

Nach zahlreichen Ideen und der Inspiration durch die teils genialen Beiträge in diesem Hilfeforum für fahrradsüchtige Erziehungsberechtigte, fiel die Entscheidung auf ein Kaniabikes Twentyfour Small und ich nahm Kontakt zu Herrn Fischer auf. Da ich ja div. Anforderungen zu berücksichtigen habe, kam eigentlich nur die Variante Lego-Bausatz in Frage und dieser wird in Kürze bei mir eintreffen! In bewährter Art hat Pittus seine Unterstützung zugesagt und sobald der Rahmen da ist, geht es los.

Ach ja, bei der Farbwahl gab es keine Experimente - RAL 9005 in matt. Da ich den Rahmen ja noch nicht in meinen gierigen Händen halte, erlaube ich mir einfach mal Herrn Fischer zu zitieren: "Sie sind am Do im Besitz des mit Abstand schärfstem Kania`s, das es gab - heute kam der Rahmen, und es fällt mir echt schwer, diesen weiterzuschicken.. Ok, geht morgen ab." 

In Kürze werde ich dann mal eine vorläufige Teileliste posten und hoffe auf bewährt fundiertes und konstruktives Feedback.


----------



## Nimron (30. April 2013)

Sehr schön!

Irgendwie macht es ja immer viel Spaß den Kids Räder zu bauen, weil man dort bei der Materialbeschaffung ganz anderen Herausforderungen gegenüber steht.

Ich werde Dein Projekt mit großem Interesse verfolgen und bedanke mich jetzt schon für die Mühe.

Manuel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## paradox (30. April 2013)

Na da bin ich ja mal gespannt, 

ich habe nur bedenken wegen einem schwarzen rahmen...


----------



## Taurus1 (30. April 2013)

Der Fred ist abonniert!


----------



## Pan Tau (30. April 2013)

...so, die ersten Komponenten sind heute eingetroffen und ich habe das Bedürfnis mich zu offenbaren 

- Frontscheinwerfer: b+m Lumoteq IQ Fly N plus
- Rücklicht: b+m Toplight Flat S plus
- Nabendynamo: CNC X-Light Nabendynamo (24 Loch) 
- Hinterradnabe: Novatech F742SB-AA
- Bremshebel: Avid Speed Dial 7
- Bremsen: Avid Single Digit 7
- Schaltwerk: Shimano Deore RD-M591 SGS 
- Kette: Shimano CN-HG73 SLX/Deore LX/105

Bis auf das Schaltwerk bin ich mit der Komponentenwahl grundsätzlich zufrieden.

Ich drücke mir selbst die Daumen, dass der Lego-Bausatz von Kaniabikes wirklich am Donnerstag gebracht wird und dann kann es eigentlich auch schon losgehen.

Ja, dann mache ich auch endlich Fotos...


----------



## superseven77 (30. April 2013)

Pan Tau schrieb:


> Ja, dann mache ich auch endlich Fotos...



Wehe wenn nicht


Gruß Bernd


----------



## trifi70 (30. April 2013)

Was stört dich am Schaltwerk? Ich hätte allerdings nach Möglichkeit ein GS genommen, je nach geplantem Ritzelpaket auch gleich ein Rennradteil.

Bin gespannt auf die Fotos vom Baukasten!


----------



## Pan Tau (1. Mai 2013)

DPD meldet: 30.04.2013 um 20:49 Uhr Konsolidierung in Ludwigsburg => bis spät. Freitag sollte die Lieferung bei mir sein


----------



## Pan Tau (1. Mai 2013)

trifi70 schrieb:


> Was stört dich am Schaltwerk?



Schön schwarz ist es ja, aber technisch ist das Deore-Schaltwerk natürlich nicht wirklich die Krönung der Schaltwerksschöpfung... Ok, das ist Jammern auf hohem Niveau, aber ein Teil aus der Rennrad-Kiste ist in der Tat eine Option.


----------



## gtbiker (2. Mai 2013)

Headquarter Kaniabikes am Fuße der Schwäbischen Alb:


----------



## trifi70 (3. Mai 2013)

Is das Black Beauty inzwischen zumindest in Mittenwalde eingetroffen? WIR WOLLEN BILDER SEHN!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cyborg (3. Mai 2013)

gtbiker schrieb:


> Headquarter Kaniabikes am Fuße der Schwäbischen Alb:


Schicke Autos.


----------



## trifi70 (3. Mai 2013)

Meinst Du die Mitarbeiterfahrzeuge des Rasenanbieters? Was da "schick"?


----------



## Pan Tau (3. Mai 2013)

trifi70 schrieb:


> Is das Black Beauty inzwischen zumindest in Mittenwalde eingetroffen? WIR WOLLEN BILDER SEHN!



...Geduld, Geduld 

Laut Info meiner Familie steht im Keller bei uns in Berlin ein großer Karton, der angeblich einen Rahmen und div. Komponenten enthalten soll... Da ich selbst jedoch noch nicht vor Ort bin, konnte ich mir und somit auch euch leider noch kein Bild machen - aber Morgen geht es dann wirklich los


----------



## Taurus1 (3. Mai 2013)

Wie fies ist das denn! Geschenk steht zu Hause, und du kannst es nicht auspacken?


----------



## trifi70 (3. Mai 2013)

Ich kenne einen Fall, da wars noch gemeiner: Rahmen wird geliefert, beim Nachbarn abgegeben, steht hinter der Wohnungstür (glaube sogar durch Glaseinsatz zu sehen). Adressat kommt abends nach Hause, will Karton abholen, aber Nachbar ist inzwischen weg, kommt auch für viele Stunden (warens sogar 2 Tage?) nicht wieder


----------



## Pan Tau (4. Mai 2013)

Wieder zu Hause habe ich mir natürlich gleich den Karton geschnappt und mich auf den Weg zu Pitt gemacht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pan Tau (4. Mai 2013)

...und bei Pitt angekommen habe ich den Karton dann auch aufgemacht:






...da ist doch tatsächlich was drin im Karton


----------



## Pan Tau (4. Mai 2013)

...und was im Karton drin ist muss erst mal raus und will gewogen werden.






586g für die Gabel






1.306g für den Rahmen






1.313g für das vordere Laufrad ohne Schnellspanner






?1.981g? für das hintere Laufrad ohne Schnellspanner [Anmerkung: Leider habe ich nur die Fotos und keine Notizen - das hintere Laufrad werde ich wohl nochmals wiegen müssen...]






389g für den Nabendynamo [Anmerkung: Nein, der ist nict von Kaniabikes und wird in einem zweiten Laufrad verbaut werden, welches dann das aktuell verwendete Laufrad ersetzen wird!]






535g für die Kurbelgarnitur ohne Schrauben






133g für den Vorbau






245g für das Innenlager






178g für den Steuersatz


----------



## trifi70 (4. Mai 2013)

Danke! Einzelne Felge vermiss ich noch?! Gewicht vom Hinterrad könnte hinkommen, es hat mehr Speichen (32 zu 24, oder?), dazu ist die Nabe schwerer (+250g?), Kassette ist montiert (+300g?).

Viel Spaß beim Basteln! (obwohl eigentlich grad eher Radfahrwetter is  )


----------



## Pan Tau (4. Mai 2013)

...nach der versprochenen Dokumentation ging es an den ersten Teil des Aufbaus, welcher ebenfalls mit ein paar Fotos dokumentiert wurde:






Einarmiges Rahmenhalten ist ein im Norden Berlins beliebter Kellersport ;-)






Der Rahmen ist wirklich gut gepulvert worden und die Aufkleber sehen auf dem mattschwarzen Rahmen klasse aus.






Noch fehlt ein wenig Fleisch am Rahmen, aber das wird noch...

In Pitts Kellerwerkstatt fiel dann auch die Entscheidung in Sachen Schaltung.

Schaltwerk: SLX 10fach, kurz
Schalthebel: SLX Trigger
Kassette: SLX CS-HG81 10fach (11-32) [Anmerkung: Die aktuell montierte 8fach Kassette wird entfernt und in die Restekiste übernommen.]

Damit sollte auch dieses Thema erledigt sein.

Ach ja, in Sachen Pedale wage ich mal ein Experiment und werde Xpedo Traverse XCF 05AC Plattformpedale montieren.

Wie auch immer, die fehlenden Teile sind bestellt, Pitt ist in Kürze in den Alpen unterwegs und für die nächste Woche wird das Projekt ruhen => Geduld ist gefragt!


----------



## Taurus1 (5. Mai 2013)

Glückwunsch zur Farbe. Sieht stark aus.


----------



## horibe (9. Mai 2013)

Sind die Aufkleber beim Twentyfour unter Lack? Oder ist es Pulver?

War es ein Problem, das Rad in einer anderen Farbe zu bekommen? Hat es lange gedauert, diesen Sonderwunsch zu realisieren? Wurde der Rahmen mit einer anderen Farbe übergejaucht (also blau oder weiß drunter) oder ein unlackierter Rahmen einmalig schwarz lackiert?

Ich stehe vor der Entscheidung eines Kaniabikes Twenty. Die sollen nach Pfingsten aber nur in blau und weiß reinkommen. Am liebsten würde ich mir einen unlackierten Rahmen hochglanzpolieren (so wie Anfang der 90er das Marin Rocky Ridge o.ä.). Vielleicht wäre aber auch eine andere Farbe möglich. Hmm, wie stellt man's an? Unlackiert war nur ein 2012er zu bekommen, der aber nicht verkauft werden dürfte, weil er - so wie ich verstanden hatte - zum Test im Labor gequält wurde.


----------



## Pan Tau (9. Mai 2013)

horibe schrieb:


> Sind die Aufkleber beim Twentyfour unter Lack? Oder ist es Pulver?



Der Rahmen wurde gepulvert, die Aufklber sind nicht unter Lack.



horibe schrieb:


> War es ein Problem, das Rad in einer anderen Farbe zu bekommen?



Ich habe mich recht frühzeitig mit Herrn Fischer in Verbindung gesetzt und ausführlich von meinem Projekt berichtet und somit war es - zumindest aus meiner Sicht - kein Problem, dass Rad in einer anderen Farbe zu bekommen. Allerdings sollte man berücksichtigen, dass man für Sonderwünsche einen fairen Aufpreis bezahlt. 



horibe schrieb:


> Hat es lange gedauert, diesen Sonderwunsch zu realisieren?



In meinem konkreten Fall hat es nicht lange gedauert, aber ich hatte auch Glück, dass der Lackierer/Pulverer gerade Zeit hatte und mein Wunschrahmen verfügbar war. Grundsätzlich rate ich zu einer frühzeitigen Abstimmung mit Herrn Fischer.



horibe schrieb:


> Wurde der Rahmen mit einer anderen Farbe übergejaucht (also blau oder weiß drunter) oder ein unlackierter Rahmen einmalig schwarz lackiert?



Der Rahmen wurde gepulvert.



horibe schrieb:


> Ich stehe vor der Entscheidung eines Kaniabikes Twenty. Die sollen nach Pfingsten aber nur in blau und weiß reinkommen. Am liebsten würde ich mir einen unlackierten Rahmen hochglanzpolieren (so wie Anfang der 90er das Marin Rocky Ridge o.ä.). Vielleicht wäre aber auch eine andere Farbe möglich. Hmm, wie stellt man's an? Unlackiert war nur ein 2012er zu bekommen, der aber nicht verkauft werden dürfte, weil er - so wie ich verstanden hatte - zum Test im Labor gequält wurde.



Je nach verfügbarem Budget kannst Du ja einen aktuellen Kaniabikes Twenty-Rahmen bestellen und diesen dann zum Lackierer/Pulverer Deiner Wahl bringen - so lassen sich doch eigentlich alle Sonderwünsche realisieren.


----------



## trifi70 (9. Mai 2013)

Eine geringe Stückzahl Rahmen liegt unlackiert auf Lager und wird nach Kundenwunsch gepulvert, also nix "übergejaucht". Aktuellen Bestand kenne ich aber nicht. Pfingsten kommt die nächste Lieferung, dann sollte eine Wunschfarbe mit ca. 1-2 Wochen Wartezeit realisierbar sein. Müsstest halt jetzt aktiv werden und die Details am besten telefonisch absprechen. Es gibt einzelne Rahmen oder aufgebaut als Komplettbike. Gegen Aufpreis, ist klar.

 @_melone_  nochmal die Frage: Felge einzeln mal gewogen? Hinterrad Gewicht doch bestätigt?


----------



## RMNiels (13. Mai 2013)

Moinsen.
Wie heisst das bei uns in der Firma : Stealing with Pride 
Bin gerade dabei ein "aehnliches" Bike zusammenzustellen. Ein Rahmen lag noch rum bei Kania, den sollte ich dann bekommen.
Hab noch Fragen:
Wo hast Du den Kurbelsatz und das Innenlager her?

und noch was: auf der Kania Homepage steht bei den Laufraedern was von "bis 9fach", aber Du schreibst dass Du 10fach einbauen willst... wird das passen?

Merci fuer die Inspiration und bis in Baelde!

Meins soweit bestellt : 

Rahmen :     Kania twentyfour large, grau 1,3 kg
    Gabel:          Suntour F1RST Air 24" MTB Federgabel schwarz, 1,6 kg     : 
    Laufraeder:  Kania Bikes 24" extraleicht, 1,5 kg 
Reifen:         Schwalbe Mow Joe BMX Faltreifen 24" 2013, 2 x          420g
Bremsen:     Shimano Deore LX BR-T670 V-Brake Satz mit Shimano Deore     LX BL-T670 Bremshebel V- Brake - schwarz
    Schaltung:   SRAM X0 9-fach-Drehgriffschalter mit SRAM X5     9-fach-Schaltwerk - mittellang - schwarz


----------



## Y_G (14. Mai 2013)

Wegen der Kurbeln würde ich mal bei woom anfragen, die haben IMHO zur Zeit die schönste Kurbel ab Werk...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pan Tau (15. Mai 2013)

RMNiels schrieb:


> Moinsen.
> Wie heisst das bei uns in der Firma : Stealing with Pride



...ersetze "Stealing with..." durch "Inspired by [...]..." 



RMNiels schrieb:


> Bin gerade dabei ein "aehnliches" Bike zusammenzustellen. Ein Rahmen lag noch rum bei Kania, den sollte ich dann bekommen.



Gute Wahl 



RMNiels schrieb:


> Hab noch Fragen:
> Wo hast Du den Kurbelsatz und das Innenlager her?



Den Kurbelsatz und das Innenlager habe ich direkt von Kaniabikes (Herr Fischer) gekauft!



RMNiels schrieb:


> und noch was: auf der Kania Homepage steht bei den Laufraedern was von "bis 9fach", aber Du schreibst dass Du 10fach einbauen willst... wird das passen?



Denke schon, werde aber auf alle Fälle berichten.

Allerdings muss der Aufbau auf Grund einer kurzfristigen Dienstreise bis Ende nächster Woche ruhen...


----------



## RMNiels (27. Mai 2013)

Fast am Ziel 











... inspired by Pan Tau ...


----------



## Taurus1 (27. Mai 2013)

Jetzt noch mit Nassschleifpapier über die Gabel, damit die genauso matt wird wie der Rahmen...

Schönes Rad,  wirklich gut geworden!


----------



## Y_G (28. Mai 2013)

Nett!


----------



## paradox (28. Mai 2013)

Hi, 

optisch ein Highlight, hätte nicht erwartet das es so schick aussieht.
Aber die Drehgriff-Griff Kombi ist nicht gut. Ich würde einen günstigen MRX nehmen.
Kleiner im Durchmesser und weniger schwer in der Handhabung (drehen) als der X.O.
Gabel-Steuersatz-Übergang sieht sehr unharmonisch aus, fehlt da noch was oder ist der Konus nicht aufgeschlagen?
Vorbau ist schon recht sportlich. Bremshebel sind auch recht groß bzw, weit weg.
Wieviel wiegt es denn bis jetzt?


----------



## RMNiels (28. Mai 2013)

Merci fuers Feedback !

Schuldig in allen Punkten:
- Griffe werden nochmal ueberdacht
- Gabel Steuersatz passt irgendwie nicht, bin da aber auch an meine Schrauber-Grenzen gestossen und weiss nicht ob ich nach 10 kraeftigen Gummihammerschlaegen (mit dafuer gedachten Werkzeug) noch weiterschlagen soll, oder was nicht passt... 
- Bremsgriffe werden nochmal evaluiert, hab sogar noch kindergerechte rumliegen...
- Vorbau lag noch in der Kiste und ist wohl zu lang.

- Beim Gewicht bin ich ein bischen enttaeucht, hatte 9 kg anvisiert, bin aber jetzt bei genau 10, allerdings mit jedermenge Teilen aus der Kiste... mit ziemlich schweren Pedalen usw... werd ich wohl noch bissi optimieren muessen


----------



## storck-riesen (29. Mai 2013)

Hallo,

hast du die Gabel mal gewogen?


----------



## Strich8 (29. Mai 2013)

RMNiels schrieb:


> Beim Gewicht bin ich ein bischen enttaeucht, hatte 9 kg anvisiert, bin aber jetzt bei genau 10, allerdings mit jedermenge Teilen aus der Kiste... mit ziemlich schweren Pedalen usw... werd ich wohl noch bissi optimieren muessen


 
Naja, das Twentyfour large suspension wird mit 9,7 kg ohne Pedale angegeben und das hat die leichten Kenda 24x1,75 Faltreifen. 

Ich finde, das graue ist superschön geworden!


----------



## RMNiels (29. Mai 2013)

storck-riesen schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> hast du die Gabel mal gewogen?



1.66 kg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maradonnes (29. Mai 2013)

Ich habe ähnliches für meine grazile Tochter erledigt. Die Vorgabe an Kaniabike  - H. Fischer war 1. Mädchenfahrrad - Ausehen 2. Straße- und Tourentauglich, Gepäckträger, Licht, Ständer und sub 9 kg all inclusive Ging auf.alles dran inkl. pedale sub 9 kg Bild gerne auf Nachfrage


----------



## RMNiels (29. Mai 2013)

Nachfrage


----------



## oliverb. (29. Mai 2013)

Nachfrage ;-)


----------



## montreux (29. Mai 2013)

...und noch eine Nachfrage


----------



## trifi70 (29. Mai 2013)

Da frag ich doch glatt ma nach. Bitte auch ein Bild für mich.


----------



## paradox (31. Mai 2013)

Bilder!!!

Ich würde auf den X.O. Shifter verzichten, Griffe auch möglichst dünn wählen, nicht die Griffe an den X.O. angleichen.
Eventuell noch die Sattelstütze erleichtern...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Taurus1 (3. Juni 2013)

maradonnes schrieb:


> Ich habe ähnliches für meine grazile Tochter erledigt. Die Vorgabe an Kaniabike  - H. Fischer war 1. Mädchenfahrrad - Ausehen 2. Straße- und Tourentauglich, Gepäckträger, Licht, Ständer und sub 9 kg all inclusive Ging auf.alles dran inkl. pedale sub 9 kg Bild gerne auf Nachfrage



Noch eine Nachfrage...


----------



## maradonnes (3. Juni 2013)

Bilder morgen. Ich habe den Fischer einfach gebeten, es kpl. Unter 9 kg zu drücken. Laufräder, Vorbau,Stütze, Maentel non Standard, dafür aber Gepäckträger + minimalbleche + licht


----------



## Pan Tau (3. Juni 2013)

Nachdem ja nun auch mein Thread "gestohlen" wurde, melde ich mich hier mal wieder zu Wort bzw. zu Bild 

Beginnen wir doch mal mit der Seitenansicht.











Hier kann man schon recht deutlich sehen, dass der Gepäckträger noch nicht das finale Modell sein kann bzw. darf... Allerdings musste das Fahrrad vergangene Woche fertig werden und da es bei Stadler kein anderes Modell für ein 24" Fahrrad gab, ist dieser Gepäckträger aus dem Reich der Mitte als Provisorium verbaut worden.

Ok, aus der nachfolgenden Perspektive sieht er gar nicht mal so schlecht aus...






Draufsicht auf das Cockpit:






Und hier noch ein paar Detailaufnahmen:
















Nach der ersten Schienenbeinlochung werde ich die Pedale wohl austauschen - vielleicht auch schon früher... ;-)

Mit Vollausstattung wiegt das Fahrrad aktuell 10,2 kg => mit dem Austausch einiger Teile (bspw. Sattelstütze und Gepäckträger) sollte ich bei knapp unter 10 kg landen.

An dieser Stelle möchte ich nochmals Pitt meinen herzlichsten Dank aussprechen - Pitt, ohne Dich und Deine Unterstützung würde mein Sohn auf einem Tretroller in die Schule fahren => vielen herzlichen Dank!


----------



## superseven77 (3. Juni 2013)

Saucooles Bike


----------



## trifi70 (3. Juni 2013)

Danke ersma für die Bilder! Der Gebäckträger verunstaltet das Rad leider etwas... Ist das ein Standard 26/28" Träger, oder? Da passte ein Tubus Fly noch besser... wäre auch leichter, auf jeden Fall minimalistischer, ist aber auch nicht optimal. Findest sicher noch was kleineres.

Kann er mit dieser Satteleinstellung fahren? Wäre dann ein Large tatsächlich zu groß gewesen?

Beim Dyn bin ich mal auf Langzeiterfahrungen gespannt... Bei den Reifen bestände noch Gewichtssparpotential, oder? Habe den Krad an unserem Trailer zumindest als schwer in Erinnerung.


----------



## Strich8 (3. Juni 2013)

trifi70 schrieb:


> Bei den Reifen bestände noch Gewichtssparpotential, oder? Habe den Krad an unserem Trailer zumindest als schwer in Erinnerung.



Kenda gibt 400 +/- 20 Gramm an für die Faltversion


----------



## Pan Tau (3. Juni 2013)

trifi70 schrieb:


> Danke ersma für die Bilder!



Gerne doch ;-)



trifi70 schrieb:


> Der Gebäckträger verunstaltet das Rad leider etwas... Ist das ein Standard 26/28" Träger, oder? Da passte ein Tubus Fly noch besser... wäre auch leichter, auf jeden Fall minimalistischer, ist aber auch nicht optimal. Findest sicher noch was kleineres.



Ja, mit dem Gepäckträger bin ich ebenfalls sehr unzufrieden und für Tipps dankbar! Das montierte Teil ist ein "Weitbereichsgepäckträger" - sieht an einem 24" Fahrrad so oll aus, wie sich das Wort schreibt...  Da mein Sohn allerdings neben dem Schulranzen u.a. auch seine Sporttasche transportieren muss, benötige ich einen Gepäckträger mit Federklappe.



trifi70 schrieb:


> Kann er mit dieser Satteleinstellung fahren? Wäre dann ein Large tatsächlich zu groß gewesen?



Die Fotos sind noch vor der Einstellung der Sattelposition auf den aktuellen Besitzer gemacht worden - Bilder fürs Forum gehen vor 



trifi70 schrieb:


> Beim Dyn bin ich mal auf Langzeiterfahrungen gespannt...



Ich auch! Habe übrigens noch das gleiche Modell in der 20 Loch-Ausführung - werde es demnächst in die Bucht stellen, da ich ja keine 24" Felge mit 20 Loch auftreiben konnte.



trifi70 schrieb:


> Bei den Reifen bestände noch Gewichtssparpotential, oder? Habe den Krad an unserem Trailer zumindest als schwer in Erinnerung.



Ja, vermute ich auch.


----------



## trifi70 (3. Juni 2013)

Strich8 schrieb:


> Kenda gibt 400 +/- 20 Gramm an für die Faltversion


Das wäre in der Tat sehr leicht. Unser 20"(!) allerdings in Draht 1,95" hatte 485g. Habs ma eben nachgeschaut.


----------



## Strich8 (3. Juni 2013)

Hier ist der Kenda-Link: klick


----------



## Pan Tau (3. Juni 2013)

trifi70 schrieb:


> Das wäre in der Tat sehr leicht. Unser 20"(!) allerdings in Draht 1,95" hatte 485g. Habs ma eben nachgeschaut.



So richtig leicht wäre der Schwalbe Kojak mit 350g in 24 x 1.50, aber bei den Kopfsteinpflasterstraßen in unserer Gegend lasse ich das mal besser bleiben...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ONE78 (3. Juni 2013)

schönes rad, schöner aufbau.

wo haste denn den nady her?


----------



## Pan Tau (3. Juni 2013)

ONE78 schrieb:


> schönes rad, schöner aufbau.



Danke.



ONE78 schrieb:


> wo haste denn den nady her?



Hier: http://www.cnc-bike.de/product_info.php?cPath=25_307&products_id=2620


----------



## trifi70 (4. Juni 2013)

Pan Tau schrieb:


> So richtig leicht wäre der Schwalbe Kojak mit 350g in 24 x 1.50, aber bei den Kopfsteinpflasterstraßen in unserer Gegend lasse ich das mal besser bleiben...


Nee, ist schon klar. Der Kojak ist schmaler, bietet somit weniger Komfort und Profil hat er auch keins. Vergleich hinkt.

Ich dachte halt, dass Dein K-Rad einiges über 500 wiegen müsste, übersah aber, dass Du Faltversion hast (wohl erkennbar an der weißen Beschriftung? haben die Drahtmodelle zumindest nicht) und der auch schmaler ist.

Wegen Gebäckträger mit Federklappe habe ich keine Idee, kenne eher so Leichtbauteile von Tubus wie ich sie selbst fahre... Und Herrn Fischer hast Du sicher gefragt. Im Shop hat er nur welche ohne Federklappe.

Bin ma gespannt, in welcher Höhe der Sattel nach den ersten Probefahrten steht.


----------



## Pittus (4. Juni 2013)

Mit ein bisschen Zeit bekommen wir auch eine Federklappe auf fast jedes andere Gepäckträgermodell 

Pitt


----------



## trifi70 (4. Juni 2013)

Geh ich ma von aus  Aber wenns was fertig geben sollte...


----------



## Racemat (4. Juni 2013)

Super Projekt! Ich würde allerdings spontan sagen, dass der Dynamo  falsch eingebaut wurde! Bei jedem anderen Dynamo kommt das Kabel aus der rechten Seite der Nabe raus, bei Dir ist das Kabel links. Außerdem hat der  Dynamo diese schicken Pfeile aufgedruckt, die wahrscheinlich die Laufrichtung andeuten sollen. Ich würde nochmal überprüfen, ob der eine Laufrichtung hat, sonst fällt er womöglich sehr früh aus!


----------



## RMNiels (4. Juni 2013)

Sehr cool, ist halt mehr so das City-Rad geworden, bei uns im Dorf wo die Kinder ueberall hinlaufen brauchen wir den ganzen Schnickschnack zum Glueck nicht... eine Leuchtweste reicht.



Pan Tau schrieb:


> Gerne doch ;-)
> 
> Ja, mit dem Gepäckträger bin ich ebenfalls sehr unzufrieden und für Tipps dankbar! Das montierte Teil ist ein "Weitbereichsgepäckträger" - sieht an einem 24" Fahrrad so oll aus, wie sich das Wort schreibt...  Da mein Sohn allerdings neben dem Schulranzen u.a. auch seine Sporttasche transportieren muss, benötige ich einen Gepäckträger mit Federklappe.



Alternativ waere vielleicht eine Rad-Tasche noch eine Loesung, da brauchst Du dann keine Klappe ... die frontroller von ortlieb passen ganz gut an kinderraeder und sind in der Bucht auch gut gebraucht zu haben. unkaputtbar sind sie eh...


achso, und sorry nochmal fuer faden-klauen


----------



## trolliver (4. Juni 2013)

Sauschickes Rad. Das nächste von Philipp wir auch so (citymäßig) aussehen, allerdings in rot und von Isla und in 20".

Die Laufrichtung des Nabendynamos ist mir auch aufgefallen. Elektrisch gäbe es keinen Grund für die Laufrichtungsgebundenheit. Schmidt gibt an, man solle ihn mit der Verkabelung rechts anbringen, da sie Angst hätten, daß sich die Verschraubung der Nabe sonst lösen könne. Bei mir ist der Scheinwerfer eh über einen Lenkerhalter von R&M oben angebracht, das wird bei Philipp auch so sein. Dann ist die Montage des Kabelbaums am ND aus optischen Gesichtspunkten egal, kann also rechts bleiben.

Oliver


----------



## Pittus (4. Juni 2013)

Racemat schrieb:


> Super Projekt! Ich würde allerdings spontan sagen, dass der Dynamo  falsch eingebaut wurde! Bei jedem anderen Dynamo kommt das Kabel aus der rechten Seite der Nabe raus, bei Dir ist das Kabel links. Außerdem hat der  Dynamo diese schicken Pfeile aufgedruckt, die wahrscheinlich die Laufrichtung andeuten sollen. Ich würde nochmal überprüfen, ob der eine Laufrichtung hat, sonst fällt er womöglich sehr früh aus!



Schei...benkleister, du hast recht, danke.  Das ist mein Fehler. War so mit dem einfrimmeln des Kabels beschäftigt das ich dies nicht bemerkt habe  Das Rad stand dabei Kopf Wenn schon, dann ordentlich.  
 @Pan Tau *Rückrufaktion*

Pitt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pan Tau (4. Juni 2013)

Pittus schrieb:


> @Pan Tau *Rückrufaktion*



...na das nenne ich mal Service - Rückrufinfo via Forum, SMS und Anruf - könnte sich so mancher Autohersteller mal 'ne Scheibe abschneiden 

@ Racemat Danke für den Hinweis!


----------



## Taurus1 (7. Juni 2013)

Bis auf den Horror Gepaecktraeger sehr gut geworden, aber der aendert sich ja noch.

Fehlen aber immer noch die Bilder vom Konkurrenz-Kania des "Thread-Klauers"...

Besonders Interresant waeren Angaben ueber die wahrscheinlich leichtgewichtigen Anbauteile, die das Gesamtgewicht trotz Verkehrssicherer Ausstattung unter 9 Kg halten.


----------



## oliverb. (7. Juni 2013)

@maradonnes, wo bleiben die Biiilder?
Gruß Oliver


----------



## RMNiels (7. Juni 2013)

...sakrament.... !
... bin grad beim MRX shifter einbauen, aber ich krieg die Schaltung nicht eingestellt. Haben die eine andere "Actuation Ratio" als die X0?
Gruuss!


----------



## RMNiels (7. Juni 2013)

Wieder was gelernt. MRX Pro ist Shimano-kompatibel. Die spinnen wohl!


----------



## maradonnes (13. Juni 2013)

oliverb. schrieb:


> @_maradonnes_, wo bleiben die Biiilder?
> Gruß Oliver


 
Hier ein Bild - direkt nach der Montage
Abweichend vom Standardlieferumfang sind 
Felgen, Reifen, Schutzbleche gekürzt v, h, Batterielicht hinten, Klingel, Flaschenhalter, Pedale


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oliverb. (13. Juni 2013)

Danke(schön), war ein Mißverständniss...Unter "strassentauglich" verstand ich stvo..
Gruß Oliver


----------



## Ann (13. Juni 2013)

trifi70 schrieb:


> Eine geringe Stückzahl Rahmen liegt unlackiert auf Lager und wird nach Kundenwunsch gepulvert, also nix "übergejaucht".



Da möchte ich mich mal anhängen, nachdem ich von dem "Straßenfahrrad" mit 10,2 kg hin- und weg bin 

Kaniabike "Twenty 2013" wäre ja auch unsere enge Wahl, aber blau und weiß gehen bei der Kleinen gar nicht. Sie will sich auch nicht von der Option "Gepäckträger + Schutzbleche" abbringen lassen und bei Kaniabike gibt es die ja dazu, genauso wie bei Islabikes, denn bei Scott, Cube etc. wurde uns immer gesagt, da geht kein Gepäckträger 

Besteht denn die Möglichkeit sich nen "nackten" Rahmen schicken zu lassen und mein Mann (KfZ-Lackierer) macht sich den genauso wie Töchterlein das möchte, den Rahmen wieder zurück zuschicken und dann so sein "fertiges" Kaniabike zu bekommen?


----------



## trifi70 (13. Juni 2013)

Ich fürchte mal, der Lagerbestand tendiert gegen 0. Würde empfehlen, mal Herrn Fischer von Kania anzurufen oder zu mailen und Details der Verfügbarkeit direkt zu besprechen. Schlechtestenfalls ist Warten bis September angesagt...


----------



## Ann (13. Juni 2013)

Lieben Dank für die Info. Herrn Fischer erreiche ich dann unter der Nummer, die bei der Homepage angegeben ist, oder?
September wäre jetzt auch nicht so schlimm, wenns Radl für die nächste Saison fertig ist, müßte es genau passen.


----------



## trifi70 (13. Juni 2013)

kaniabikes.*eu *ist Dein Ansprechpartner. Und wenns Zeit hat, ist im Prinzip alles machbar! Erfahrungsgemäß liegen die ruhigsten Monate noch etwas vor uns. Und dann ist auch eher Zeit für Sonderlocken  Unlackierten Rahmen reservieren, könntest Du aber jetzt schon.


----------



## Ann (13. Juni 2013)

danke, ihr seid echt klasse hier!


----------



## FlowinFlo (14. Juni 2013)

Ein toller Aufbau, der mir so auch vorschwebt!  

Eine kurze Frage in den Aufbaufaden gestellt:

Meine Nichte soll zum 7. Geburtstag ein leichtes Alltagsrad bekommen.
Bei der Suche nach einem leichten Exemplar stieß ich auf Kaniabikes und schwanke nun zwischen dem 24" Small und Large bei 130cm.

Was würdet ihr mir raten?


----------



## Strich8 (14. Juni 2013)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Was würdet ihr mir raten?


 
...die Innenbeinlänge zu messen! 

Die Überstandshöhe gem. www.kaniabikes.eu ist 530 mm Small vs. 550 mm beim Large, also kein riesiger Unterschied (das Twenty hat 460 mm!).

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Y_G (14. Juni 2013)

Innenbeinlänge ist wichtiger als Köpergröße ... die solltest Du noch messen.


----------



## FlowinFlo (14. Juni 2013)

Alles klar, danke! War mir natürlich nicht bewusst, dass man das inzwischen auch bei den Kidsbikes schon so genau nimmt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Y_G (16. Juni 2013)

Wenn man drüber nachdenkt, bei den Kids ist das viel wichtiger als bei den Erwachsenen...


----------



## trolliver (18. Juni 2013)

Ich finde es bei allen Menschen gleich wichtig. Ebenso wie die Rahmenlänge, wenn man kein Standardverhältnis zwischen Bein- und Oberkörperlänge aufweist.

Oliver


----------



## trolliver (8. Juli 2013)

Hallo PanTau,

kannst du schon etwas über den Nabendynamo sagen? Ich habe ihn in einer anderen Version (SV8 für kleinere Räder) über einen holländischen Händler bestellt, geliefert wird er direkt aus Taiwan. Ich hoffe, das klappt! Über deine Bezugsquelle war er nicht mehr zu sehen. Bist du deinen 20-Loch schon losgeworden?

Oliver


----------



## Pan Tau (8. Juli 2013)

trolliver schrieb:


> kannst du schon etwas über den Nabendynamo sagen?



Ja, bisher verrichtet der Nabendynamo klaglos seinen Dienst und die Lichtleistung ist wirklich gut.[/QUOTE]



trolliver schrieb:


> Ich habe ihn in einer anderen Version (SV8 für kleinere Räder) über einen holländischen Händler bestellt, geliefert wird er direkt aus Taiwan. Ich hoffe, das klappt! Über deine Bezugsquelle war er nicht mehr zu sehen.



Na da drücke ich mal die Daumen 



trolliver schrieb:


> Bist du deinen 20-Loch schon losgeworden?



Ja, der ist in der Bucht von einem Fahrradfreund (?!) aus Süddeutschland ersteigert worden.


----------



## trolliver (8. Juli 2013)

Okay, vielen Dank!


----------



## Taurus1 (10. September 2013)

Hast du eigentlich mittlerweile einen anderen Gepaecktraeger gefunden?


----------



## Diman (10. September 2013)

Gerade der Gepäckträger ist doch ein optisches Highlight. 

Racktime Fold-it fix Gepäckträger


----------



## trolliver (10. September 2013)

Den hatte ich auch schon im Blick, ist mir jedoch etwas zu schwer. Pan Taus Problematik löst er so, wie er ist, auch nicht. Er braucht dann schon extralange Streben für die Sitzstrebenmontage. Wenn sie bei Racktime wie bei Tubus, zu denen Racktime gehört, 8mm im Durchmesser messen, kann man von Tubus bis zu 350mm lange bekommen.


----------



## Diman (10. September 2013)

trolliver schrieb:


> Den hatte ich auch schon im Blick, ist mir jedoch etwas zu schwer.


Die Auswahl ist leider nicht besonders groß.



trolliver schrieb:


> Pan Taus Problematik löst er so, wie er ist, auch nicht. Er braucht dann schon extralange Streben für die Sitzstrebenmontage. Wenn sie bei Racktime wie bei Tubus, zu denen Racktime gehört, 8mm im Durchmesser messen, kann man von Tubus bis zu 350mm lange bekommen.


Kania bietet doch Kid-it als Zubehör, also sollte Fold-it auch passen.

Racktime Kid-it


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trolliver (10. September 2013)

Dann werden sie auch mit lÃ¤ngeren Streben arbeiten. Ich habe mir die Bilder von Pan Tau noch einmal angesehen. Die Streben seines China-TrÃ¤gers haben auch 8mm Durchmesser, d.h. mit den 350mm-Streben (StÃ¼ck bei Ebay 3,50â¬ oder so) sollte das Problem zu beheben sein.


----------



## Pan Tau (13. September 2013)

Taurus1 schrieb:


> Hast du eigentlich mittlerweile einen anderen Gepaecktraeger gefunden?



Nachdem ich in div. Online-Shops eine bunte Auswahl an 24" Gepäckträgern bestellt habe, bin ich schließlich beim racktime Kid-it gelandet. Bei Radonline wird dieses Modell aktuell für  < 10 (ab-)verkauft. Die Befestigung des B+M Rücklichts ging relativ problemlos und aktuell versucht sich Junior an den Spanngurten - wenn das mal nicht ins Auge geht... 

Am Wochenende poste ich mal ein Foto.


----------



## Pan Tau (13. September 2013)

trolliver schrieb:


> Pan Taus Problematik löst er so, wie er ist, auch nicht. Er braucht dann schon extralange Streben für die Sitzstrebenmontage. Wenn sie bei Racktime wie bei Tubus, zu denen Racktime gehört, 8mm im Durchmesser messen, kann man von Tubus bis zu 350mm lange bekommen.



In der Tat war die Befestigung - natürlich auch wegen des sehr kleinen Rahmens - eine echte Herausfoderung und ich habe überlange Streben verwendet, die ich allerdings noch schwärzen muss!


----------



## Pan Tau (13. September 2013)

Diman schrieb:


> Gerade der Gepäckträger ist doch ein optisches Highlight.



...sehr witzig, alter Lästervogel


----------



## trolliver (13. September 2013)

Pan Tau schrieb:


> In der Tat war die Befestigung - natürlich auch wegen des sehr kleinen Rahmens - eine echte Herausfoderung und ich habe überlange Streben verwendet, die ich allerdings noch schwärzen muss!


Oh... meine waren schwarz. Könnte dir den Link zukommen lassen, doch jetzt wo du welche hast, wirst du wohl schwärzen wollen, oder? 

Oliver


----------



## Diman (14. September 2013)

Pan Tau schrieb:


> ...sehr witzig, alter Lästervogel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

